# One wild shaving horse



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*

*One wild shaving horse*
or MaFe's version of the beast at least…

*This is not a tutorial, just me playing arround.*

Ok I know it, I have a problem with words, yes words, not horses - and even the fact I am retired not ten wild shaving horses can keep me of the wood… 
I'll stop now! Not the wood the words I mean.

*The shaving horse:*
For years I have been looking at this fascinating work horse, at the internet and at museums all over Denmark and on travels, it seems to shop up all over and have a long history.









Here a traditional Danish one from the tool museum in Roskilde.









I made this drawing of what I wanted, or at least something in this direction.
(This version has a 'hold' placed on the bench like a clog maker's bench).









And here the full version with lathe and all the jazz.

The build is done now for the first part, and the shaving horse can be used now, actually I used it to build itself, the lathe will be added when I get the proper branch for the bow that I want to make or perhaps I will buy a bow for shooting, just for the fun of it.

I helped a friend to draw a new roof for his house years back and he offered me some roof rafters that was delivered extra, these have been waiting for a purpose, and here were a really nice one.

So when this summer began I began also playing around with the wood and slowly building the shaving horse that I dreamed of. Slowly for two reasons, one that my health do not allow me so much time with hand tools and only on the good health days and I had decided this should be build with hand tools only. Two that I wanted it to be a pleasure project with no deadline, just me and my tools, wood and sun. And so it went.









Here the rafters.
I made the layout with a square, chalk line, and a pen.









Since I had no drawing with measures I just planned as I went, marked what I felt would fit my body.









Tools out, this is an all vintage tools project, English planes.
Started out with a vintage saw also, but since my sharpening still is only a project I gave in and used a new handsaw.









New day new deal, trying to make the fixture for the slope.









Here it is about to be there, at least the basic idea takes form.









Here drilling with a wonderful old English brace.









The whole way through.









Slope is a reality, now I just need to make it able to be fixed.









And this I decide to solve in the top end with an adjustable version, so I can decide the height after the project.









Ohhh yes and there were time also for a BBQ.
Also you can see the horse resting under the parasol, now with pins and shaped adjusters for the slope.









And to enjoy the wonderful summer in Denmark, and every moment where my health allowed me to work.









Now another step or two ahead, the slope got a hold bar and I am working on the head.









The head are a cut in half piece of tree, you will see after, it is fixed with mortise and tenon joint so I cut a mortise in the head.









And fix it with a wood dowel.
Also first leg is now mounted since I as soon as the head was mounted I could start shaping the legs on the bench with a draw knife.
The legs are fixed to the bench in round holes that are hand drilled into the bench.









And here you see a gift from nature!
Yes that is just wonderful, I found this in the forest by a cut down tree, so I skipped my plans of a dragon head or the duck since this has natures own miracles included.









Made a V in the back end of the bench so it can be used for sawing.
Rounded all sides with a spokeshave.









Nice legs.









Time to play a little with nature, to help smiles arrive.
This side has a natural eye, so I add a nose hole.









Other side an eye and a grumpy mouth.









Time for a break…
My espresso machine went on strike, and I was in panic.
But it was only a plastic part that had gone too hot.
Yabadabadooo…
Nothing like a good espresso.

This will be a natural time for a break, so I will split up the blog here.
I'll be back soon.

Hope this can be inspiring to follow, and that it might lead others to build a shaving horse perhaps.

*Best thoughts,*
MaFe


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


A gift for the eyes, those tools and sunlight. Thank you for this! I have been an admirer of shavehorses for some time now.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


Sheer bliss. One man and his hand tools under a warm sun working with nature to the sounds of nature. It doesn't get any better Mads. Looking forward to the next part.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


Good looking and usefull shaving horse. They were used to make all kinds of stuff over on this side of the pond too. I remember seeing them in use when I was a little kid and my grandfather would take me places with him.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


Looks like your making good progress. I want to build something smaller to shave spoons… Still working it out in my head…. Looks like your due a project to make a couple of saw benches or at least one to go with your horse.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


is that burgers on the barbi? Cool project and it looks like you really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


While reading and looking at your drawings, it came to me that it would be "cool" to make the horse's head with big teeth to hold down the work and also carve the bottom part with matching teeth as well! Just a thought? Like your post and drawings.


----------



## LarsÖ (Mar 17, 2009)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


True woodworking poetry!
Thanks!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


great work Mads and thanks for the drawings and pictures 

now to part two for me

Dennis


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


That's a fine horse Mads. I know from my chevalet build the feeling of linkage with the past that fills you as you work on this.

On another matter, every time my espresso maker malfunctions I just take it apart and put it back together. I never find anything wrong and it always returns eagerly to service. I suspect they just have a natural need for attention…...........like the rest of us.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


It's always wonderful to see your mind and your hands at work.

I will be building a shaving horse next year. I hope My steed is a valiant as yours.

Happy shavings from across the globe.


----------



## tsangell (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


Ah, the Rancilio Silvia. Mine is on the fritz, too. It must be an epidemic!


----------



## jiri (Dec 18, 2007)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


Nice horse. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


way to go Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


*Mads*, I like this one; I'm just gonna go ahead and make it a favorite - thanks.


----------



## Cobwobbler (Aug 5, 2011)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


That's a cool horse, I like the head salvaged from the forest.
Here's a picture of a Royal woodworker using a horse.
http://bit.ly/oFa1iL


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


Great project, description and blog Mads. I'm a few weeks away from building my own shaving horse, something I've been meaning to do for a few years. Need to power up the chainsaw and slab some boards of elm from some of the dead trees in storage.

I've favored this, as you may have some solutions to problems I don't know of yet.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


I don't bother favorite'ing Mad's projects anymore, I just know it's all of them. When I run into an issue, I go find the Mad's project that I think will have a solution.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


Enjoyed the read and following along on this build… Good stuff….


----------



## Theophilous (Aug 8, 2011)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


Ok, you've inspired me. A duck headed shaving horse is now in my future. Thanks for the good ideas. And making it multipurpose by adding the holdfast holes and saw bench variations, the sawdust muses must have been whispering to you in your sleep.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


Thanks to you I'm trying to figure out a spoon horse now….lol Something to attach to my carving bench. I'm not sure I want to commit to building full shave horse at this time…


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


Hey Mafe, Thanks for the comment on "my" shave horse and I read and studied this "blog" of yours before I did mine. Thanks again…...J


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


Ahhh, thank you, I was thinking you could have pleasure from the info before you start the next one.

And thank you all for the comments, I do not know why I never came back to comment here, but now I do.
i think this one was one of my favorite projects since I started this woodworking travel.
Big size timber, vintage tools, summer, garden, smell of wood and nature and ofcourse BBQ.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


One thing, Paul. The way I learned that old adage about the bird and the worm goes a little differently.

*The early bird catches the worm; which only goes to show the worm should have stayed in bed longer.*

As for the shaving horse, I can just imagine the time spent communing with Nature, and with the wood. What a functional, and beautiful, piece of work!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...


Thank yo a lot.
You just took me down memory lane.
&
Ha ha ha, big smile here. - I like to sleep late. ;-)









It was the first tool, that moved into my workshop, back in 2012.









It's become a signature for the workshop, a basket of flowers and the shaving horse, when I meet people from the area, they often say; ahhh it's the place with the beautiful bench and the flowers.









Winter.









Summer with my Vespa.










Many meals, beers and coffees have been enjoyed there.









Most of the time, I look from inside and some days the view is better than other.
Here my dream car had parked in front of my workshop one day.









But of all times, this is my favorite image of it, to old people took a break on it and I was lucky to be there.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *or MaFe's version of the beast at least...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> or MaFe's version of the beast at least…
> ...











Today at the workshop, little Sonja came by with her mother (they live in the building), to borrow the shaving horse for a short break. Sonja come every day and sit at it, to see if I'm there and sometimes have a chat or an ice cream.
That shaving horse could tell many stories, if it could talk. <3


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*and the show must go on...*

*One wild shaving horse*
and the show must go on…

*This is part two of the shaving horse blog.*









So here we are!
The horse is tamed.
In this post I will show you the possibilities and the details.









A row of holes makes it an excellent little on site workbench with a vintage French hold fast.
Notice an elf has left a book on the little table…









Chiseling.









And a wonderful saw horse.
For long boards you can remove the slope.









Side view of the horse with a piece of wood ready to shape.









And me enjoying time with a drawknife.
Notice how I push the one foot on the leg that makes the 'head' hold the wood.









Here set really high.









And a low rider.









The slope all flat but up.









Another possibility is to set the slope as a table without the 'head' and leg mounted.
In this way it is an excellent little worktable in a fair height.









And yes without the top, the shaving horse is an excellent little bench where I can sit and read books that elf's leaves me. And smoke a good pipe of tobacco.









Or just lay there and wonder who the elf can be…









Saw bench.









My ass…









MaFe in action!









The height of the 'head' can be adjusted with the metal rod in the little holes on the leg.









Grumpy bastard yes?









But the other side is so full of smiles and humor that I had to make it so!
Isn't life sweet!









The pedal.
Wedged in place so it can be removed in no time.









The raiser also with a wedge for fast and easy adjustment.









Even the back part wedged - almost too easy.









Legs just put through the bench and cut almost flat… 
You can also see a hold fast hole here, and even the marking for my lathe project.









Front end wedge.









Tops rounded so they will not stick out when in use.









And finally!
MaFe riding that wild horse.

This is the end of the shaving horse I will blog some shaving horse museum pictures as a blog three another day.

Hope this can be inspiring to follow, and that it might lead others to build a shaving horse perhaps.

*Best thoughts,*
MaFe


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *and the show must go on...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> and the show must go on…
> ...


Well done. Looks like a fun project… Still think you need a second saw bench to go with it…. : ^ )


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *and the show must go on...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> and the show must go on…
> ...


giddy up Mafe


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *and the show must go on...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> and the show must go on…
> ...


A nice and fun project, as well as the presentation. This tool looks very versatile. That would be a great addition in any shop (inside or outside). Well done buddy! Let's think about making one for my shop. It looks like to be made out of construction lumber, right?

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## 3DBMe (Apr 24, 2008)

mafe said:


> *and the show must go on...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> and the show must go on…
> ...


You crack me up Mafe! Creative, functional and amusing. Glad to have you around!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *and the show must go on...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> and the show must go on…
> ...


you stear tooo wild on that horse 
lets hope it doesn´t trow you of … LoL

thank´s Mads for a great humor filled picture book

take care
Dennis


----------



## JRL (Jun 14, 2011)

mafe said:


> *and the show must go on...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> and the show must go on…
> ...


I really appreciate the touches on this shave horse. You get the Most Versatile Award for 2011!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *and the show must go on...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> and the show must go on…
> ...


It looks like a hungry hippo to me (which means river horse in Latin if I remember correctly)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *and the show must go on...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> and the show must go on…
> ...


Nice job. Add a stiching horse option and it will be complete ;-))


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *and the show must go on...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> and the show must go on…
> ...


Your horse can do a lot more than the ones I have. Nice work. Great plan and photography.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

mafe said:


> *and the show must go on...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> and the show must go on…
> ...


Great Story Mads… 
It is sinful, but I am envious of your new Horse!!
I can't count how many times a shaving horse would have been useful to me…
Don't let him throw you my Friend!!


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *and the show must go on...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> and the show must go on…
> ...


Fabulous Mads, and one other use I can see in the future for me is it will make a handy laptop table…ha ha ha ….
so I can keep up with what you're doing while shaving my own horse, or uh… shaving on my own horse.

I love all the wedging so it can be assembled/disassembled quickly and easily.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

mafe said:


> *and the show must go on...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> and the show must go on…
> ...


I don't know which I enjoy more-The humor, or the great information!

Anyway, keep it coming

Thanks


----------



## FreddyS (Oct 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *and the show must go on...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> and the show must go on…
> ...


The head reminds me of the loch ness monster, now we know who's hiding it.
Great work mafe!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *and the show must go on...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> and the show must go on…
> ...


Nice job, Mads.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *and the show must go on...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> and the show must go on…
> ...


Wonderful Mads! This is a horse even I could ride! I love the smoking head. Check out the video below to see an amusing
shaving horse accessory. If I ever make one of these I will make sure that it is long enough to sleep on. Thanks for that tip, it suits me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *and the show must go on...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> and the show must go on…
> ...


That is KOOL! Mads. If I ever get my shaving horse/ stitching pony made, I'll add a saw bench on the end.

Mike, that is a good vid and great idea. That guys needs some serouls editing lessons ;-)) May as well add a treddle lathe to the list of oprions for my horse ;-))


----------



## meikou (Jun 12, 2008)

mafe said:


> *and the show must go on...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> and the show must go on…
> ...


cool ride mate and I love the corb spectacles.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *and the show must go on...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> and the show must go on…
> ...


Hi ho,

Patric, you really made me laugh, Corb spectacles… My sister called them Deep version, I had my first pair in highschool so I guess we all become fasion if we wait long enough - lol.

Topa, smile here, you will.

Mike, nice to see you, summer is soon over and we might see you again here when the bear are back in his workshop. Wonderful video, it is just like that I was thinking.

CJ, find some wood and build.

Freddy, yes it was me all the time… lol.

Kent, enjoy both, I try so myself.

Rick, I also always think of a shave, when thinking of shaving horse, but how would that look…

littlecope, my dear friend I promise to try and stay in the saddle, until now I am still standing.

Ken, perhaps mine is a circus horse… Hope life is sweet brother.

Tope, and a coffee machine, espresso I mean…

RG, I love that 'the hugry hippo'. Big smile.

JRL, thank you, this is my first award ever.

Dennis, the pleasure is mine. Yes I am quite a cowboy yes?

3d, now I start to smile even more.

Serge, yes it is some old roof beams I got from a friend, nothing fancy, I just gave it some clear wood protection since it will live outside until it will fall apart in the future.

Roger, ;-)_0

Wayne, yes I think you are right. More for the to do list…

Thank you all, sorry for the late answers here, I have too many posts arround these days so some seems to slip for me…

Best thoughts and a big happy smile,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Museum tour just for the inspiration...*

*One wild shaving horse*
Museum tour just for the inspiration…

*This is part three of the shaving horse blog.*









Today my daughter and I took a little tour to a town in Denmark called Roskilde.
In roskilde we have this beautiful church, where all our kings and queens are burried.









But also a wonderful little tool museum http://www.roskildemuseum.dk/Default.aspx?ID=113 .
The tools here are donated to the museeum by a private persons collection.
And it is from here I took the picture of the traditional Danish shaving horse.
This horse seems to be the same I see all over Europe and later in US, it is illustrated way back in time.
And as you see not far away from mine.









The barrelmaker had this kind of horse in Europe.
Here seen with a stave of a barrel.









Here a more simple and shorter version, perhaps for you Wayne.









The clog maker used one like this, notice how fast and easy it can change shoe size.
Beautiful seat yes?









This one is acually a sharpening station, just loved the horse design, and adjustable seat.









So time to change to a new museum, now at the Sagn landet - land of legends http://www.sagnlandet.dk/ .
Here you see how the Vikings prayes alter looked like.









And a shaving horse in the Viking camp.









This one with arms instead of single beam and head.









Closer.









Notice the wedge details, this made me laugh, difficult to invent what was invented.









Here a terible mobile photo of a long slim elegant horse from another wonderful Danish museum this one just outside Copenhagen (What do you say we meet there one day andy?).
Frilandsmuseet, lyngby: http://www.natmus.dk/sw4621.asp
Others:
Den gamle, Aarhus: http://www.dengamleby.dk
Den Fynske Landsby, Odense: http://museum.odense.dk/museer/den-fynske-landsby.aspx

This is the end of the shaving horse blog.

Hope this was inspiring to follow, and that it might lead others to build a shaving horse perhaps.

*Best thoughts,*
MaFe


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Museum tour just for the inspiration...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> Museum tour just for the inspiration…
> ...


Great photos and story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Museum tour just for the inspiration...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> Museum tour just for the inspiration…
> ...


thank´s for the tour Mads 

take care
Dennis


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Museum tour just for the inspiration...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> Museum tour just for the inspiration…
> ...


Thanks for sharing.

The sharpening station is something I have often thought about. Thanks for getting my gears moving again.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Museum tour just for the inspiration...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> Museum tour just for the inspiration…
> ...


Great photos, Mads. I'll bet you were drooling to see all those nice old hand tools!!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Museum tour just for the inspiration...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> Museum tour just for the inspiration…
> ...


Interesting set of shaving horses. I notice in that first one, the traditional Danish shaving horse, you somehow got them to let you place one of your smoking pipes directly behind the horse. It makes that horse look kinda small in comparison. That's a nice lookin church too.

I'm about to start a class on building a Boggs style shaving horse. This should give me some inspiration.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Museum tour just for the inspiration...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> Museum tour just for the inspiration…
> ...


Thanks Mafe.
your tour makes me want to visit!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Museum tour just for the inspiration...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> Museum tour just for the inspiration…
> ...


A trip to the museum sounds good to me Mads. We'll have to work something out.


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Museum tour just for the inspiration...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> Museum tour just for the inspiration…
> ...


Great tour, Mads!

So there is something else to do in Roskilde beside hang for days at the Rock Festival. Keep meaning to get there one day to experience that one. At least now… I'm old enough to get in on the 'Old Folks Free Day'... wasn't planning on it being till I was THAT old! LOL

It's great to see the other styles of horses as well… something to think about while building mine.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Museum tour just for the inspiration...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> Museum tour just for the inspiration…
> ...


Hey Mads, that museum is in Aahus which is miles away from Copenhagen. Or am I reading their website incorrectly?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Museum tour just for the inspiration...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> Museum tour just for the inspiration…
> ...


Yes Andy you read right, I just made a mistake and posted the wrong link… Sorry. lol. 
The one is in Roskilde and the other in Lyngby.
But we have three of these 'old city' even in Odense also…

Rick, I never made Roskilde festival eighter, pehaps one day in a wheel chair…

Ian, just posted few more links.

Rance, that is cool a class on this, I'll check out the type. I laughed big time about the pibe.

Autumn, so happy you joined me.

Jim, yes it was wonderful, I will post soon some pictures from the museeum.

RG, that sharpeningstation sure is cool.

Dennis, I have a box of tools for you here and more coming tomorow from France…

Wayne, glad to see you always.

Thank you for the sweet comments (and corrections),
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Museum tour just for the inspiration...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> Museum tour just for the inspiration…
> ...


Loved the tour.

I wish I could see it in person


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Museum tour just for the inspiration...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> Museum tour just for the inspiration…
> ...


Mads, thanks for the tour.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Museum tour just for the inspiration...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> Museum tour just for the inspiration…
> ...


Thanks Mads! These photos are so helpful for a bloke that plans to build a shave horse.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Museum tour just for the inspiration...*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> Museum tour just for the inspiration…
> ...


Chrismas in August …. Juubiiiiii 
thank´s Mads for the update 

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*

*Taper tool DIY*
from old saw blade and a piece of wood.

Making my shaving horse I realized that I needed a taper tool for future projects, so I tried to find an old one with no luck, and then I checked the prices for a new and realized I wanted to make my own…

After some looking at the web I found this page: www.greenwoodworking.com and there a fine version that should be quite easy to make from some scrap and a spin on the lathe, so I went for it.
Thank you to greenwoodworking!









First step was to make the wood part.
I found an old piece of a parasol (why there are holes in the wood), and turned a cone shape, a piece for putting a cross bar and rounded the top for a comfortable grip.
All just by heart and feel.









Then some linseed oil.









Found a piece of old saw blade and a dowel to put through the tool and drilled a hole to fit the dowel.
The ruler is in cm (10 cm app 4 inch).









Cut the saw blade to length with a Dremmel tool.









Secured the tool to the table.
Then cut a groove with another saw that was a wee bit smaller than the one I was going to put in, so I had a secure grip after.









Now the blade could be mounted.









The flat side of the blade was given a 45 degree bevel.









Like this.









Can also be done with a file…









And here you see the tool ready to use.
It can be used with the beveled side and the saw tooth side out.
The saw tooth side in gives a good grip to the tool.









To avoid the shaves get stuck I cut of a 'groove' in front of the blade.
(Make sure it is the front).









Like this.









In an inch thick pine wood I drilled a hole for testing.









And with ease I could taper the hole.
It does an excellent job.









And so we can leave this post with a tapered hole and another useful tool in my workshop.









Here a little sketch from my sketch book for details.

The tool can be used for many projects like tables and chairs, but I choose to post it under my shaving horse since it would have been excellent there.

Hope this blog could inspire, and a special thanks to greenwoodworking,

*Best thoughts,* 
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


another 
'marvelously mad(s) tool'

well done !


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


nice one. Now I can use up all those old bandsaw blades

Jamie


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


Very useful tool Mads. It would also come in handy when making a tool cabinet to taper holes to hand chisels and screwdrivers etc.

Very inspiring. Thanks.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


Excellent blog Mads. I am planning to make some better shop stools and I have been wanting to do the legs with tapered mortises. Your tool (or my copy of it) will make that happen. It's seems that you have that rare ability to look at an object (and visualize many other not to obvious uses for it. Thanks for this great idea!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


Wow, very cool Mads, I love your stylings on your turning of handles, etc. Awesome Job! Take care!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


Sweet!! Thanks for this, it gives me some great ideas!

Lew


----------



## jiri (Dec 18, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


Fantaststic. Now I have to go and make taper. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


I envision some mortise & tenon + tapered plug joinery!


----------



## DaddyT (Oct 15, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


Thats cool. I;m gonna have to try making one too. Thanks Mads for supporting my tool addiction haha


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


I made the same one some time back. They work great and cheap and simple to make. Greenwoodworking.com is Jennie (John) Alexander of "How to make a chair from a tree" fame.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


This is good Mafe!

It will comes handy.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


I added this one to my 'Favorites'.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


very kool how-to Mafe. very interesting. thnx for the link also


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


Wonderful blog.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


Great tool and very nice blog on the process!!!!!!! Thanks, Mads


----------



## bilbaggins (Sep 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


great tool - i need one of these and now I know how to make it! Cool thanks!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


Hi guys,
Thank you all for the comments, I smile and enjoy my hollydays here.
Spend a few hours in the workshop yesterday, and enjoyed the smell of wood.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## THumphr (Jan 19, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


How did you decide on the angle for the cone? Is it based on the saw blade you used?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Taper tool DIY (from old sawblade and a piece of wood)*
> 
> *Taper tool DIY*
> from old saw blade and a piece of wood.
> ...


Hi THumphr,
I just made a go… But I think it's too steep! So if you follow my latest blog you will see more about this, I will see if I have time tomorrow to post a new part, since the new reamer are made now.
But yes what I did was make the wooden reamer and then fit the blade.
If the reamer are too steep the tenons will fall out easy, they need to wedge in, especially when they are not wedged.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*A pony for the horse... antique stitching pony.*

*One wild shaving horse*
A pony for the horse…

A good friend of me shoved me this wonderful old stitching pony one day in his house and when he saw my excitement, he decided it was a gift for me.
Thought it was interesting for others out there to see how a really old Danish (Scandinavian) version looked like, so here a few pictures.

I will use it on my shaving horse, so I can sit outside my work shop in the summer when I do leather work.









Here it is put in my workbench.









Notice the fine old leather hinge.









Beautifully shaped and jaws attached.









Threaded wood for tightening.
I love that, it's fast and easy to use.









Sexy curves.









Smiles.

If you want to build a more quick and dirty version, I made this one some time back:
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/22457

Hope this can be inspiring.

Thank you dear Flemming for this fine gift.

*Best thoughts,*
MaFe


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *A pony for the horse... antique stitching pony.*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> A pony for the horse…
> ...


What a wonderful gift!

Looking forward to seeing some pictures of it in action, in front of the shop, on a warm summer day.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *A pony for the horse... antique stitching pony.*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> A pony for the horse…
> ...


Lucky man to have such friends, it looks like a working antique !


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A pony for the horse... antique stitching pony.*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> A pony for the horse…
> ...


Mads, take note that such good friend who gave you this unique piece has a good friend in you as well ! ;-)

Thanks for sharing.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A pony for the horse... antique stitching pony.*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> A pony for the horse…
> ...


that is really cool, what a great gift mads…thank you for showing this to us


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *A pony for the horse... antique stitching pony.*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> A pony for the horse…
> ...


some nice Patina going on there!!!


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

mafe said:


> *A pony for the horse... antique stitching pony.*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> A pony for the horse…
> ...


Bricofleur got it exactly right, you are a great friend and this wonderful gift is a natural response to your friendship. It is really finely made. really nice!!!

Rob


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

mafe said:


> *A pony for the horse... antique stitching pony.*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> A pony for the horse…
> ...


Mads, I have seen these in flea markets and was told they were for leather work but didn't really understand until now. Thanks for sharing your gift.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A pony for the horse... antique stitching pony.*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> A pony for the horse…
> ...


A really nice bench accessory.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A pony for the horse... antique stitching pony.*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> A pony for the horse…
> ...


Hi,
Thank you for all the kind words, I feel lucky in so many ways, you people here are a big part of this joy I feel and yes Flemmeing is a dear friend, not only he give me presents, he also brings light to my life in care and intellectual conversations.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jerseyjim (Jul 28, 2015)

mafe said:


> *A pony for the horse... antique stitching pony.*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> A pony for the horse…
> ...


That is a beautiful piece, I think I would be afraid to use it. How old is it?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *A pony for the horse... antique stitching pony.*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> A pony for the horse…
> ...


What an old treasure you have. It's a wonderful gift and a great conversation piece and will improve and add to your shop. I love your shop. Everywhere you look in your shop you see character.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A pony for the horse... antique stitching pony.*
> 
> *One wild shaving horse*
> A pony for the horse…
> ...


Smiles.
Jerseyjim, I don't know, really old… Tools are made to be used. ;-)
Charles, yes I feel lucky, these days I am in the middle of moving so I miss being in the shop, that place sure is like walking into a treasure chest, so much history and stories, I always smile when I open the door. Thanks.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

